# Depressed after chemical preg - what are my chances?



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Dh was diagnosed with very low count in 2011, and we went on to have our beautiful DD in Jan 14 after one round of icsi on the NHS. Had bleeding in early pregnancy but all was ok. Froze 3 day 6 blasts, apparently good quality. So far so good.

I recently turned 29. Just been through our first FET with one of the blasts (still have other 2) and were delighted to get a bfp but sadly lost the pregnancy a week later after diminishing lines on tests. 

Feel so sad, and my faith in the treatment has been shaken. Please give me some hope?


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

3 x chemicals, 1 x m/c, lost my daughters twin also at 10 weeks BUT have a beautiful baby girl through ivf and am 19.5 weeks pregnant naturally with number 2 xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about your CP...

I had a miscarriage on my 1st cycle at nearly 10 weeks...
My 2nd cycle ended in a very drawn out CP.

As you can see by my signiture, i had a baby boy in may who is currently lying in my arms milk drunk!!

Dont give up. Good luck xx


----------

